# Victoria's Secret sizes



## pinkbundles (Apr 1, 2007)

So I'm thinking of buying a couple of yoga pants and shorts. What's their sizes like (does it fit small?)? It says 0-2 for XS and 4-6 for Small. That's a huge difference and I'm in Canada, so I have to get it right as shipping is killing me!

For reference, I usually take a small in the underwear section and anywhere from 0-4 in clothing size.

TIA!

ETA: For reference: I weigh 108 lbs; 5 ft 1; and I would say 34 Bust, 25/26 Waist, and 36/37 Hips.


----------



## Tina Marie (Apr 1, 2007)

hmm sounds like me.. I would say XS? But don't hold me to it haha!

The only prob. I have with VS is the pants are sooo long considering I am super short.

They also have a size chart on their site which will give you some measurements, hope this helps!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 1, 2007)

I know! It's so easy to say XS, but then you see their size charts and it's for 5 ft 4 and above and I'm only 5 ft 1!


----------



## Tina Marie (Apr 1, 2007)

Exactly! Why can't they cater to short people?? haha


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 7, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## KatJ (Apr 7, 2007)

Cause they dont care about us shorties!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd say xs. Their sizes run a tad large usually.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh no! :doh: I ordered the S b/c looking at their stupid size charts, the XS looked like it would be tight (like there would be no room to "grow"). Oh well. I guess I can always return it. Darn it!


----------

